# Megi Super Typhoon Is Entering Vietnam' East Sea



## Vietscapes (Oct 18, 2010)

Super Typhoon Megi, the strongest storm to come along in years, was forecast to enter Vietnam’s East Sea on the Monday afternoon, the country’s national weather bureau said the same day.

Vietnam’s national weather bureau says Megi is a complicated storm. The agency says it cannot give exact forecast of the super typhoon’s course.

Meanwhile, the death toll from the latest floods caused by heavy rains in central Vietnam rose to 23 on Monday, while more than 150,000 homes were under water, according to sources from the affected provinces of Nghe An, Ha Tinh, Quang Binh and Thua Thien-Hue.

Traffic between the north and south was briefly interrupted as vehicles and trains could not move on National Highway 1A and the North-South rail route.


----------



## Aimhigh (Aug 8, 2008)

No, it didn't hit Vietnam. Instead it landfall in the Northern part of the Philippines. They said it's now heading towards China.

Find the article here: Super typhoon hits Philippines | Reuters


----------



## tomau (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes, it sadly affected the northern parts of the Philippines. Actually, there are a number of people who had already lost there homes due to the Typhoon. However, measures have been applied to intervene with the incident.


----------



## staramedia (Sep 23, 2014)

Fighting against the typhoon become a Vietnamese's instinct. It's very normal in my country.


----------

